# Anyone planning to buy this watch? BASIC AUGSBURG BLAUE STUNDE 39



## JonnyDrama (Feb 7, 2018)

I just saw this watch a couple days ago and I am definitely a huge fan. I love the blue dial and overall design of the watch. Anyone else going to pull the trigger once it gets released?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No, got the no logo Original last year









Basic 39 threads:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-basic-blue-39mm-4675803.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/baselworld2018-wus-team-visited-laco-4668319.html

http://www.watchuseek.com/baselworld-2018-live-report-new-laco-watches-pricing/


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in for the Type B 42mm,STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL watch!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

My 42 mm Augsburg’s on the way from Long Island Watch. This will be my second experience with Laco. I briefly had an Aachen and didn’t care for it for a number of reasons and ended up with a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr instead. But I happened to be in the market for a colorful sun-ray dial watch and the Augsburg Blaue Stunde could very well fill that niche in my collection. I’ll see when it arrives.


----------



## BradM (May 12, 2012)

It caught my eye. Told myself I'd hold off for a while buying things but this is swaying me.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

The 42 mm Augsburg Blaue Stande arrived yesterday and these are my initial impressions:

. The blue is darker than I expected. In most indoor lighting conditions it appears mostly black with two blue sunray moire patterns radiating off it. That's not a bad thing, but still a surprise after owning a Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon. Outdoors it does revert to a full, deep blue that is very attractive.
. The tint of the C3 Super LumiNova is a bit less green than I remember the Aachen being. This may be just a function of the blue dial of the Augsburg versus the charcoal gray dial of the Aachen, but to me the less greener the better. In general I prefer BGW9 lume (my favorite of the all Super-LumiNova shades), but I knew this going in. It glows very nicely when energized.
. The bead-blasted case finishing is very pleasing to the eye. This is the first watch I've ever had with this finish and I do enjoy the frosted silver effect -- very elegant and a nice departure from other fliegers I have owned with their somber dark gray metallic cases. The stainless steel portion of the exhibition case back ia also bead-blasted unlike the polished finish of the Aachen.
. I didn't care for the light gray NATO strap that came with the watch at all, so I immediately replaced it with a navy blue NATO that I had in my stash. To my eye, this is a far better match but acknowledge that not everyone would agree with me. I have a blue canvas strap coming in a few days from Barton Watch Bands that I think will work even better than the NATO. 
. The Miyota 821A movement hand-winds with a bit of resistance but not objectionably so. I prefer a movement that hacks but after owning a number of watches that don't hack either (Sea-Gull 1963, Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr Handaufzug, Speedmaster) it doesn't bother me as much as it once did. I sure would have preferred a 9015 movement at this price point, but again I knew this before I purchased this Augsburg. Unlike a Seiko 7S26 movement, back-pressure on the crown does not stop the second hand so I simply set the time using the minute hand as the reference.
. The 42 mm case size is an excellent fit for my 7-1/4 inch diameter wrist. It actually looks a little small since I've been wearing a 44 mm Steinhart and a 45 mm Oris Big Crown ProPilot previously. The curved-down lugs are a nice departure from the flat lug design of the original fliegers and helps for a very comfortable wearing experience.

Overall, I like the blue dial Augsburg very much. It fills a niche in my collection for a colorful and casual non-diver watch that I think that I will enjoy for a long time to come.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Lee_K said:


> The 42 mm Augsburg Blaue Stande arrived yesterday and these are my initial impressions:
> 
> . The blue is darker than I expected. In most indoor lighting conditions it appears mostly black with two blue sunray moire patterns radiating off it. That's not a bad thing, but still a surprise after owning a Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon. Outdoors it does revert to a full, deep blue that is very attractive.
> . The tint of the C3 Super LumiNova is a bit less green than I remember the Aachen being. This may be just a function of the blue dial of the Augsburg versus the charcoal gray dial of the Aachen, but to me the less greener the better. I general I prefer BGW9 lume (my favorite of the all Super-LumiNova shades), but I knew this going in. It glows very nicely when energized.
> ...


Thank you very much for the feedback and we are happy, that you like the new watch :-!


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for an interesting review. I'm thinking of getting the 39mm version.


----------



## Time-Traveler (Jun 5, 2018)

Just picked up the Laco 42mm Aachen Blaue Stunde from Marc at Island Watch. It is extremely nice. Great service from them. It was my first order with Marc. I also purchased up the Bell X1 on the same order. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Trying out a different strap today, this one made of sailcloth with blue stitching.


----------



## Time-Traveler (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

The Barton Watch Bands blue canvas strap arrived and I think it might be the best match so far of the straps that I own:









I'm really enjoying this Augsburg and am pleased to have it in my collection.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> The Barton Watch Bands blue canvas strap arrived and I think it might be the best match so far of the straps that I own:
> 
> View attachment 13244285
> 
> ...


 LOLOLOL,Great Minds!!!
Helm canvas arrived today & I will concur with you as to the match...Aachen Blau Strunde 42...I would like to find a light grey canvas but so far everything is too dark...


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

That Helm canvas looks great, E8AD!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> The Barton Watch Bands blue canvas strap arrived and I think it might be the best match so far of the straps that I own:
> 
> View attachment 13244285
> 
> ...


I have 1 open space in my Quartz/Hand Wind box & am thinking this would make a sweet tandem...Sorely tempting!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Damn it! I just purchased a Stowa A dial now I'm eyeing B dials and got my eye on this blue Laco....my bank account hates this forum haha


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Damn it! I just purchased a Stowa A dial now I'm eyeing B dials and got my eye on this blue Laco....my bank account hates this forum haha


 I'm not trying to enable or anything but can I leave this here..


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> LOLOLOL,Great Minds!!!
> Helm canvas arrived today & I will concur with you as to the match...Aachen Blau Strunde 42...I would like to find a light grey canvas but so far everything is too dark...


Nice combo!
I was wondering, is that Helm canvas too thick for this watch?


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> Trying out a different strap today, this one made of sailcloth with blue stitching.
> 
> View attachment 13239991


Lee_K, that straps looks very good on that watch. Where did you get it?


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

dub82 said:


> Lee_K, that straps looks very good on that watch. Where did you get it?


It's a black sailcloth with blue stitching made by iWantAStrap.com (yeah, pretty dumb name but very nice people). They ship out of Singapore.


----------



## Nessun Dorma (Jan 16, 2018)

Lee_K said:


> The blue is darker than I expected. In most indoor lighting conditions it appears mostly black with two blue sunray moire patterns radiating off it.


I have a Laco Phoenix and my wife has the Laco Philadelphia and we noticed the same phenomenon with both watches. Glad you are happy with your new Laco!


----------

